
Create a digital voice that sounds like you with only one minute of audio - gdeglin
https://lyrebird.ai/
======
ljsocal
it's not working for me. I tried Safari, pressing record does start recording
but no text to read appears. It recorded fine but wouldn't "Validate".
Attempted 3x. Tried Chrome, again no text appeared. Using my built-in mic (the
same one Safari had just used, was inaudibly low in volume. I connected an
external mic and it recorded find but, again, Validation was not successful. I
hope you're having fun listening to me make stuff up to fill 30+ sentences!

